# The dogs won't eat...



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

their dry food without canned food mixed in with it. I was mixing in some canned cat food that I wasn't feeding to the cats, but now that I've used it all up, and started just giving them just dry they won't eat. The food here this morning is from yesterday. I thought if they got hungry enough they would eat, but they are being very stubborn. Especially Abby, Nova will eat about every other day. But abby has only ate a little over the last 3-4 days. 
Any suggestions would be great. I thought about going and buying a new kibble, to maybe entice them.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

try mixing warm broth with it


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

If youre feeding only one brand/flavor of kibble, definitely add some variety, I generally rotate between 3-4 kibbles. Also try mixing it in with some canned tripe, dont love the stinky stuff.


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

I have 3 different kibbles mixed together right now. Natual Balance, Diamond Beef, and Rice, and CHicken Soup. I kinda think its the Diamond they don't like. I don't really want to mix anything in again, then I may be back where I started again.


----------



## GDood (Jan 31, 2009)

I wouldn't worry, sometimes dogs fast themselves. Having said that, I agree with adding tripe, my girl goes absolutely nuts for it!


----------



## jeffitup (Feb 20, 2009)

Maybe it's just me-but we've always stayed away from giving the dogs any cat food-thought it would mess them up or something. I wonder if the canned cat food somehow "changed" something with how they eat the dry food now-just wondering?
Anyway-it's probably no big deal-they'll most likely eat again soon.
:smile:


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

I hope so. Nove did finally eat her food last night, and Abby are about 3/4 of hers. Thats probably what I get giving them canned cat food. lol


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't think you are supposed to give a dog cat food. My uncle accidentally bought cat food for their dog several years ago and and I guess figured what's the difference and fed it to him anyway and the dog died. The vet said it was the cat food that caused his death.


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

Now don't go and spoil them. If he's taken a liking for the cat food, he's going to hold out for it. Eventually he'll remember he needs to eat to get rid of that hunger feeling and he'll start eating his food again. Don't think too much on it. 

And don't leave their food out. If he doesn't eat it after 10-15 minutes, it goes up until the next mealtime. Don't let them decide when it's time to eat, that's your job as the pack leader


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

Postal said:


> Now don't go and spoil them. If he's taken a liking for the cat food, he's going to hold out for it. Eventually he'll remember he needs to eat to get rid of that hunger feeling and he'll start eating his food again. Don't think too much on it.
> 
> And don't leave their food out. If he doesn't eat it after 10-15 minutes, it goes up until the next mealtime. Don't let them decide when it's time to eat, that's your job as the pack leader


 :smile: They only get fed once a day in the morning, so I just leave the food out til they decide to eat. Nova ate all of hers, and Abby has ate about half of her food.


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

They'll go back to their old ways. Don't worry


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok, I'm about redy to give up. They still are not eating much. Abby is maybe eating a cup a week. Nova is doing a little better with about 2-3 cups a week. I'm about to give in and go get some canned food to mix in just so they'll eat. I know they eat less, with the heat, and such, but we just started hetting intot he 90's this week. Its been 70 and 80 here for the last 2-3 weeks. The cats get Fancy Feast, so what is a better cheap canned food for the dogs. I've fed them Cesar before, and when I quit i didn't have this problem getting them to eat.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

I would advise for you not to give in. When I stopped mixing canned food, I swear it felt like a cup of dry food lasted more than a week. She refused to eat it but eventually gave in.

Don't let them win!!! Have you tried putting some warm water in the dry food? Just to enhance the flavor a little bit? I also give my furkids 25-3o minutes to eat then i take it away. She eventually (after she realized I''m more stubborn than she is) learned to eat her food when I give it to her. 

Of course this doesnt apply if you think they're getting sick, etc from not eating. I've never met a dog that would starve itself for prolonged periods. =)


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah no healthy dog will let itself starve to death. I think you need to give them less time to eat their food, don't just "leave it out till they eat it" give them 15 - 20 minutes, then put it back in the bag so it doesn't get stale sitting out for so long (who wants to eat stale food, after all?). 

You could also try BabyHusky's suggestion of adding warm water to the food.


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

I've tried picking up the food after about 20 minutes, and then offering it later. That didn't seem to make a difference. Guess I'll just keep being the more stubborn one! haha


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

If it were my dogs I would until your dry kibble is gone, mix in some canned tripe, I haven't met a dog who wouldn't eat it and it will give them some great nutrients. Then when I was done with the food your feeding I would find a better quality kibble like Innova Evo, or Orijen, remember cheap is never good for people or dogs.


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm not feeding a cheap food. They're getting CHicken Soup, and Natural Balance.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

In your post you asked for a "better cheap canned food" Natural Balance is a good dry kibble, but chicken soup is mediocre at best. What caused you to mix 3 different brands of dog food together and feed it?


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

Variety. I was going to mix in the canned with the dry that I'm feeding, that why I just wanted a grocery store canned food.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Abby's mom said:


> :smile: They only get fed once a day in the morning, so I just leave the food out til they decide to eat. Nova ate all of hers, and Abby has ate about half of her food.


I agree. Take it up after 10 or 15 minutes and don't feed again until the next day. They will soon learn either they eat it when its put down or they don't get to eat. They will start eating at that time. It's not up to them to decide when to eat. Thats your job as the leader. Also, stop dressing up their meals to entice them to eat. They will control you forever if you allow that to continue.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I hear your distress with your pups not eating! They weather is def. an appetite loser! Even for us we eat less and drink more tea or water whatever!
My dogs are experiencing this also right now! I have 2 labs and a beagle and an ori~pie. This morning one out of four ate and I had even put out less because yesterday I ended up throwing food out that I had mixed in the evening like I always do with wet food they just were not inot eating as much at all! The weather is a great factor in this for sure!
I am feeding a bit less now (gee took me a while to figure this out before wasting the stuff haha) but anyway I am on the same routine but offering a bit less. I feed dry in the morning and wet and dry in the evening. Now today they 3 dogs decided they just were not up to eating I will let this fly for now and I will again offer them the food in the evening. If any of the three appear to be really hungry though at any time from now until the evening I will set the bowl down. No treats though for any until they start eating! I only give a couple treats a day anyway like small chicken jerky or fat freetreats just little but on the weekends its a nice ham bone or beef bone or knuckle bone gee maybe my dogs are waiting for the weekend haha! But I would not really worry unless you felt they were showing signs of illness. If they are drinking their water and seeming fine they will come around for sure! Mine are having a difficult time with the warm weather also right now, but they will be hungry and they will eat! Even walks are horrible, my goodness my daughter and I went out for a short walk with them and oh my goodness terrible we cut it very short and said they will be fine without this walk for a bit its just too humid and hot right now, but the pool wil be good for them! Good Luck with the feeding and don't distress! Dogs never ever starve theirselves! Oh my dogs right now have Orijen adult, Weightmanagment Core, wellness the fish one and Natures variety Prime beef meat and barley . Gee they are spoiled and they all have such differnt tastes! Variety the spice of life! Then when I mix canned I have lately been useing EVO, I have used other canned foods, but right now this seems to be good!


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> I agree. Take it up after 10 or 15 minutes and don't feed again until the next day. They will soon learn either they eat it when its put down or they don't get to eat. They will start eating at that time. It's not up to them to decide when to eat. Thats your job as the leader. Also, stop dressing up their meals to entice them to eat. They will control you forever if you allow that to continue.


Okay, thanks RFD. :smile:


----------



## jadelee (Jul 8, 2009)

Exactly as i thought earlier! Now i know i am not alone in my solution of the problem. :smile:


----------

